
Huawei loads its Best Buy Mate 10 Pro listing with over 100 fake reviews - NicoJuicy
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/02/12/huawei-loads-best-buy-mate-10-pro-listing-100-fake-reviews-inevitably-gets-caught/
======
alehul
I've briefly heard about this phone (positive things) and it's incredibly
brazen they would even try this, especially given that they seem to have a
solid chance at competing with the Mate 10 regardless of fake reviews.

With that in mind, has anyone here actually switched from an iPhone to an
Android, or even a MacBook to a Windows laptop for reasons other than price? I
started with Android and Windows and I've gradually migrated over, and I can't
imagine ever going back. At least among my coworkers and I, it feels like
Apple's products have been so dominant with their UX that an Apple user will
never switch.

(Note: Excluding the reason of cost. That seems to be a driving factor behind
the iPhone's declining market share globally, as it appears to be
simultaneously rising in most wealthy countries. I guess this is aimed at
high-end Android or Windows devices.)

~~~
credit_guy
About Six years ago I replaced my iPhone with an HTC One, which at the time
was the most expensive Android phone. I returned that phone in about two
weeks, got another iPhone, and never quit the Apple ecosystem again. And I’m
one of those windows guys still bitter after the “I’m a PC, I’m a Mac” ad
campaign of 10-15 years ago.

